# I'm Scared



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

...and anxious, and nervous, and excited, and...

I've been working for so long on the props and getting ready for Halloween that I'm starting to doubt myself if I've done enough and have enough ready.

I moved my haunt to the back yard which is one giant empty 60'x60' square. I can't enclose the whole thing due to the sheer size so I'm struggling against the wicked SoCal winds to set up barriers to keep each area a surprise.

But now I'm thinking it's spread too thin with only 4 concentrated areas of activity. I'm worried that's it's not scary enough. The last thing I want is for people to exit thinking it was lame. I have enlisted 10-15 actors from the local high school JROTC and we've held a few training sessions, reviewed costumes and makeup, and practiced in the backyard. Still so much to do!

But still, I can't get this nagging feeling out of my head that it won't be enough. Wifeypoo (normally doesn't like Halloween) has stepped up and lended a huge hand yesterday with organizing and setup. Gawd, I love that woman!

Sorry for the random vent. I'll post some pictures of the setup tonight, hopefully get a video to work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think you are alone having those feelings. I always have that nagging feeling of is it enough, will they scream or will they laugh. But in the end, as long as my workers and myself have an absolute blast, we don't really care how many screams we get. It's still the best house in town on Halloween night

Good luck to you, I'm sure everything will work out just fine, Have a great halloween:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfectly understandable feelings - putting your talents out on display is always a scary thing to do. A lot of heart and effort go into a dedicated haunter's set up, and you ultimately don't have any control over people's reactions to it. That's enough to make even the most seasoned haunter a bit anxious.

You've obviously done your prep work with the actors, so try to set aside the worries now and just enjoy the evening.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

at this hour, I suggest you do what you can and don't stress about the rest. Anything above the bare minimum, average house impresses the trick or treaters, ya, the more the better but I'm sure with what you already have, they're going to think it's great. I must insist that you don't stress over it, that can really ruin the whole event. I did it one year and got so wrapped up in trying to make sure everything was perfect I totally missed out on the whole evening and it was gone before I knew it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It sounds like you'll be fine. I think you're just getting opening night butterflys ( or would that be bats?)


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm sure your haunt will be just fine...it sounds great already especially with all the "actors". I didn't do all I had planned on doing for my haunt either but it's the best yard on the block. Just hope the weather cooperates...HAVE A VERY HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm sure it will be great! I wouldn't worry about it being spread too thin, every square inch will already be filled with darkness and anticipation, adding to everything you've done. Plus you have a lot of actors and they're well prepared. Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, your warm comments brought a smile to my zombified face. On Saturday, it's on like Donkey Kong!


----------

